#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-17
<promis> Vođa razvijača za Ubuntu Studio je bivši marinac.
<Atlantic777> auuu
<promis> Hehe, nije ni čudo što je distro ružan samo-tako
<promis> Sa ovom najnovijom verzijom su nadmašili sebe
<promis> u izgledu
<promis> nisu stigli ni tapete da stave :)
<promis> ali zato, ima finih novih stvarčica za zvuk
<Atlantic777> promis: ajd spašavaj, udavi me drugarica...
<Atlantic777> fotka, 3000px, 300dpi
<Atlantic777> da se kompresuje ispod 2 MiB
<Atlantic777> jpg
<Atlantic777> na šta će to ličiti?
<Atlantic777> Ja nemam predstavu.
<Atlantic777> Ako imaš predstavu...
<promis> pa jel nemože da se smanji pikselaža?
<promis> u ostalom otvori u gimpu pa vidi na šta će da liči, on ima onaj preview kad snimaš u jpg
<promis> mislim da će to da bude sasvim okej za ispod 2mb, pošto i aparati snimaju tako do 2mb u tim rezolucijama
<Atlantic777> ih, pa ovo ok ispadne i na 119 K a ne na 2 MB
<promis> evo kako izgleda http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1P/pW/1Y5lwbnY/desk.png
<promis> greškom sam odsekao gornji panel, ne znam kako...
<sredoje> Ljudi, moze jedan prevod sa engleskog na srpski: The one caveat to this method, however, is that by pre-blending the edges of your graphic, you lock yourself into using the graphics only on pages with....
<marw> npr: "međutim, oprez. imajte na umu da ćete zbog unapred stopljenih ivica morati koristiti grafiku(grafike, slike...) samo na stranicama sa..."
<marw> malo slobodniji prevod, s tim Å¡to ne znam Å¡ta je pre-blending
<el22or> Jedan prigovor na ovu metodu... Izbledjivanje slike te dovodi do toga da si se ogranicio
<el22or>  na koriscenje grafike samo na stranicama sa...
<marw> nije prigovor, već savjet
<el22or> moguce
<el22or> pre-blending moze biti i mesanje boja
<sredoje> to pre-blending me muci
<sredoje> hvala
<sredoje> Nabudzio sam nesto :)
<sredoje> i jos jedan prevod: HTML text is aliased text: That's why it appears so chunky
<sredoje> sta mu dodje chunky
<el22or> zdepast :)
<code_> ej ljudi
<code_> treba mi pomoc
<code_> snimio sam 11.10
<code_> i pre 20 min sam instalirao compiz
<code_> i kako sam restartovao okruzenje izgubio sam unity lancher sa strane
<code_> a nema ni notifikacioni panel
<code_> ustvari nema nista
<code_> jedino preko alt+ctrl+t dodjem do terminala i pokrenem aplikacije
<code_> sta da radim?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-18
<smarkovic> pozdrav svima.da li moze mala pomoc u vezi novog Kubuntu-a?
<code_> pozdrav svima
<code_> ima li koga?
<marw> don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<code_> :)
<code_> imao sam sinoc problem kad sam instalirao kompiz
<code_> izgubio sam unity lancher
<code_> notifikacioni bar
<code_> skoro sve
<code_> na desktopu
<code_> sad sam nekako vratio lancher i bar
<code_> izbrisao sam kompiz
<code_> ali kod prozora nemam onaj okvir gde su close, minimize,maksimize
<code_> i nemogu da iz pomeram
<code_> kada prebacim na unity 2d radi sve normalno
<code_> ima li resenja?
<marw> code_: ne znam. jedino Å¡to mogu jeste da ti dam ovu komandu:
<marw> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<marw> da provjeriš možeš li pokrenuti unity
<code_> ma pokrecem ja unity
<code_> radi sve ok
<code_> osim tog taba sto nema gore
<marw> hm.. ne znam, zaista
<marw> probaj u #ubuntu da pitak kako se reinstalira unity
<code_> reinstalirao sam i unity
<code_> ok
<code_> svejedno hvala
<code_> :)
<Atlantic777> z
<Mamlaz> Pozzz ljudi
<Mamlaz> ima eko voljan da mi pomogne ne pise mi se tema na forumu jer mi treba brz odgovor :d
<Mamlaz>  Tice se Skype-a
<Mamlaz> maletaski:  mozes ti ?
<Atlantic777> Mamlaz: šta ti tačno treba?
<Atlantic777> Inače, pravila ponašanja na ircu nalažu da postaviš pitanje i sačekaš odgovor. Ne pitaš da li nekog ima ili da li smeš da pitaš. :D
<Mamlaz> Da li Skype ovaj za linux 2.2 podrzava Group Chat jer su me neki prijatelji dodali u neku grupu al ja nista ne dobijam od poruka isto kao da nisam uopste dodat
<Mamlaz> Atlantic777: izvini jbg
<Atlantic777> Ajd izguglaćemo nešto. :)
<Atlantic777> Ma nemaš šta da se izvinjavaš, samo da znaš. :D
<Mamlaz> ma guglao sam pola dana i izguglao jedno veliko nista
<Mamlaz> negde sam procitao kao da ne podrzava
<Mamlaz> a ovo mi je neophodno a ne vraca mi se na windows :/
<Atlantic777> izgleda da može
<Mamlaz> koristis li ti Skype i mozel kod tebe ?
<Atlantic777> ne, ne koristim, ne uklapa se baš u moju filozofiju :D
<Mamlaz> heheh :D
<Atlantic777> ako baš moram neko zlo, onda gtalk, ali jabber i irc najviše
<Mamlaz> ma i ja IRc obicno i najvise al moram i sype jer se neke grupe nalaze na skypeu :/
<Atlantic777> razumem
<Mamlaz> ajde pokusaj nesto pomoc ako mozes ako ne da trazim one cdove od windowsa :D
<Atlantic777> The only thing I miss now is the possibility of being able to join an ongoing group skype voice conversation without the host having to call you.
<Atlantic777> Ne znam da li ti ovo nešto znači.
<Mamlaz> ma vala ne bas...kada sma inslitao skyp peko onog Software centra tamo je pisalo da moze group caht :/
<Mamlaz> al ovamo kada neko nest napise u grupi ne izbacuje mi nist :/
<Atlantic777> Da li vidiš ostale u grupi?
<Atlantic777> Mislim, ko je prisutan?
<Atlantic777> Da li ima bar nekih znakova da si u grupi? :D
<Mamlaz> ne nikakvih
<Mamlaz> nigde mi ne pise
<Mamlaz> a ovi ovamo akzu da ssam dodat u grupu
<Atlantic777> Žao mi je, slabo se razumem u to kako skype funkcioniše, a i zaista ga ni jednom nisam koristio.
<Mamlaz> ma dobro nema veze ;)
<Mamlaz> opusteno :D
<tata> .
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-19
<guest-v3pCJq> ne mogu da se ulogujem na xubuntu, ne prihvata mi password, pokusao i sa sudo startx iz konzole, pokusao da obrisem /tmp/.X0-lock, ekran za logovanje je xdm
<promis> ako si siguran da si dobro, kucao, da nije uključen capslock, ili drugi raspored tastature. onda napravi novog korisnika, kao najlakše rešenje.
<guest-v3pCJq> ok, samo mi reci odakle to da napravim,
<promis> otvori recoveri konzolu pa dodaj novog korisnika
<promis> adduser novica
<guest-v3pCJq> ok, hvala,
<promis> čekaj da proverim komandu
<promis> dobro je:  adduser <username>
<promis> pa posle toga ga dodaj u admin grupu: adduser novica admin
<promis> onda idi u user&groups pa obeleži da je to admin nalog
<guest-v3pCJq> hvala jos jednom promis, pozzzz
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-20
<joostvb> добро јутро
<meway> i_i
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-21
<yukawa> ima li koga
<yukawa> Treba mi hitno pomoc
<promis> Å¡a?
<yukawa> laptop mi se pregrijava
<yukawa> na ubuntu
<yukawa> 11.10
<yukawa> temp ide i do 70
<yukawa> imam Sony Vaio VPCEB4S1E
<yukawa> instalirao sam  odgovarajuce drivere
<yukawa> ali i dalje
<yukawa> recimo dok sada ovo na firefoxu kucam gdje je jos samo terminal otvoren
<yukawa> temp je 52
<yukawa> sto prilicno velika
<yukawa> za resurse koje korstim
<promis> pa jel se vrti ventilator?
<yukawa> da
<yukawa> stalno
<yukawa> ne prestaje sa radom
<yukawa> sto je bas naporno
<promis> a da li skalira cpu?
<yukawa> kako mislis
<promis> i kolika je upotreba cpu stalno?
<yukawa> kako da provjerim
<yukawa> zaci sad je 65 stepeni
<yukawa> iako nista nisam pokretao
<promis> koliko je upotreba cpu trenutno?
<yukawa> 1538 yukawa    20   0  619m 110m  41m S    4  2.9   0:58.19 compiz               1042 root      20   0  320m  74m  55m S    3  1.9   1:10.32 Xorg                 1805 yukawa    20   0  302m  16m  10m S    1  0.4   0:02.33 gnome-terminal       7618 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    1  0.0   0:00.38 kworker/0:2          2803 yukawa    20   0  862m 229m  34m S    1  6.0   1:57.51 firefox              7918 yukawa    20   0 21460 
<promis> i Å¡ta ja treba da vidim u ovom haosu?
<yukawa> jbg
<yukawa> izvini
<promis> samo mi kaži koliko troši
<yukawa> cek jos se ne snalaazim
<yukawa> koliko ja vidim
<yukawa> 10 %
<promis> ili zalepi to na http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<promis> okej 10% nije mnogo
<yukawa> koliko
<yukawa> ja vidim
<yukawa> nije problem u tome
<promis> daj ispis od: cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep model
<yukawa> model		: 37 model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz model		: 37 model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz model		: 37 model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz model		: 37 model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz
<promis> daj sad od ovog: cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep MHz
<yukawa> cpu MHz		: 933.000 cpu MHz		: 933.000 cpu MHz		: 933.000 cpu MHz		: 933.000
<promis> dobro skalira
<promis> onda ne znam šta da ti kažem. 1. troši razumno 2. skalira 3. radi ventilator
<promis> sve je kako treba
<yukawa> osim temp
<yukawa> koja je nenormalna
<promis> pa za taj procesor jeset
<yukawa> i sto fan zaista stalno radi
<promis> možda su zaboravili da stave hladnjak ;)
<yukawa> :D
<yukawa> na winu
<yukawa> je normalna
<yukawa> ide preko 50 samo dok przim igrice
<promis> a ventilator kako radi tamo?
<yukawa> pa u intervalima
<yukawa> ovdje je bas glasan
<promis> ili laže senzor za temp. pa tera da se vrti ventilator
<yukawa> moguce
<yukawa> da je i to
<yukawa> sve vrijeme razmisljam o tome
<yukawa> ne znamm samo kako da provjerim
<yukawa> ili da promjenim
<yukawa> acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +52.0°C  (crit = +88.0°C) temp2:        +52.0°C  (crit = +88.0°C)
<yukawa> ovo mi daje lm-sensors
<yukawa> jesi jos tu
<promis> jesam
<promis> ne znam da ti kažem ništa konkretno
<promis> ako je do relacije bios-kernel
<promis> ne mogu da ti pomognem
<yukawa> imas li savjet gdje da me uputis
<promis> ne znam ništa pametno da ti kažem. Pitaj na glavnom forumu, ako već nisi, tamo je najviše očiju
<promis> reci im, da je malo opeterećenje, i da cpu sklaira
<yukawa> ok
<yukawa> hvala
<Atlantic777> poz
<promis> Ć!
<tata> da li kad imam dva linuxa na istom hard-u, trebam imati dva swap-a ili samo jedan?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-22
<Leviathan_> pozz
<Leviathan_> moze mi neko reci
<Leviathan_> kako videti koja mi je vrsta graficke,rama koliko imam itd
<Atlantic777> Leviathan_: RAM možeš proveriti sa free -m
<Atlantic777> grafičku sa: lspci | grep VGA
<Leviathan_> to kucam u terminal?
<Atlantic777> naravno to kucaš u terminal
<Leviathan_> posto mi je bila graficka u pitanju..
<Leviathan_> pa je zamenjen
<Atlantic777> lspci zna :)
<Atlantic777> Uspeo?
<Leviathan_> sad cu ..
<Leviathan_> radim neku prezentaciju za praksu
<Atlantic777> ok :)
<MrkiMile> Helo ubuntu, jel ima netko tko bi znao sto je to 'slatko'? :) Nema bas veze pitanje s Ubuntuom, jeli :)
<MrkiMile> Desert, kako mi kazu, al' nemam pojma sto bi to bilo. Pekmez, il' sto?
<SideSW1PE> ...?
<SideSW1PE> skuvano voce
<SideSW1PE> sa dosta secera
<marw> MrkiMile: tradicionalni voćni desert, rijeđi od marmelade. jede se sam, obično kašičica-dvije, nakon čega se pije voda -- ovako ti slatko  obično posluže kad dođeš u goste.
<MrkiMile> trazio po googletu i nisam nasao nikakav recept, niti ista, jel' imas mozda neki URL? :)
<MrkiMile> kako se radi?
<marw> nemam :D ukuvava se voće, baš kao za marmeladu. detalje će bolje znati neko iz srbije, gdje je to baš često.
<marw> MrkiMile: npr: http://tortekolaci.com/kolaci/poslastice-kolaci/slatko-od-krusaka
<MrkiMile> Thnx, vrlo zahvalan!
<MrkiMile> To je tradicionalni srpski desert? (slatko, in general)
<marw> MrkiMile: da, može se reći (mada ne znam odakle običaj vodi porijeklo).
<MrkiMile> mraw, a tebi, kakvo je za jesti? Uopce, jel' to nesto sto svi vole, ili?
<marw> MrkiMile: super je, samo što je mnogo slatko :) ima raznih kombinacija. ja volim od smokava, dunje... može se praviti i od šargarepe. svi vole "probati", jer to nije baš za jelo, nego onako da se zasladiš. ko ne voli slatka jela, vjerovatno mu ne prija.
<MrkiMile> Gut, gut! :)
<MrkiMile> Thnx, puno pomogao! :)
<leviathan_> pozz
<leviathan_> kako proveriti
<leviathan_> koju graficku imam
<misterbean> lspci | grep VGA
<leviathan_> compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<leviathan_> ovo mi pise
<leviathan_> to je ati radeon 7000?
<misterbean> odlično znači ati-driver ili tako nešto
<leviathan_> ma oke
<leviathan_> koliko je to memorije?
<leviathan_> 128?
<leviathan_> 256?
<leviathan_> 512?
<misterbean> e t ti piše na karti ili sa hwinfo ili nekim drugim programom
<leviathan_> na ubuntu?
<leviathan_> ima taj program
<misterbean> ima to svuda
<leviathan_> ok
<leviathan_> i kakav je ovaj 11.10
<leviathan_> vredi li upgrade?
<misterbean> izvini ja nema Ubuntu samo FreeBSD i malo još Gentoo
<maletaski> kucaj lshw
<leviathan_> za sta je to?
<maletaski> i izaći će ti sav hardwere
<leviathan_> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<leviathan_> ovo mi izbaci
<maletaski> nema veze
<maletaski> i kod mene izbaci
<misterbean> sudo lshv
<maletaski> ne
<maletaski> lshw
<leviathan_> $sudo lshw?
<maletaski> da
<leviathan_> samo izbaci PCI
<maletaski> daj na pastebin
<maletaski> auh ovo neka stara kartica?
<leviathan_> nece da ocita bem ti :@
<maletaski> ?
<maletaski> kako neće?
<leviathan_> pise PCI pa nesto u zagradi
<maletaski> iskopiraj sve to iz terminala ovde:     http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<maletaski> pa mi daj link
<leviathan_> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. PCI (sysfs)
<leviathan_> to pise
<maletaski> pu majku mu
<maletaski> i kod mene se tako pojavi
<maletaski> ali nakon par sekundi izađe ceo spisak
<maletaski> i to bez sudo
<maletaski> samo lshw
<leviathan_> kad kucam lshw
<leviathan_> izbaci warning
<leviathan_> evo ga izbacilo je
<maletaski> eto :D
<leviathan_> ali samo izbaci
<leviathan_> vrstu graficke
<leviathan_> ne koliko ima memorije :S
<maletaski> kako to sad
<maletaski> daj kopiraj na pastebin
<maletaski> odo da klopam brb
<dejan-dexi> a sto jednostavno , ne vidis na google ili neki drugi , kada dobijes sa lshw izlaz description: VGA compatible controller, pa ispod ti pise product: ...... nvidia ili nesto drugo , pa po tome vidis na netu
<leviathan_> Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<leviathan_> ovo mi pise
<leviathan_> ali nmg da nadjem :S
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-23
<joostvb> добро јутро
<leviathan_> poz svima
<leviathan_> vredi li nadograditi
<leviathan_> 11.10?
<leviathan_> ubuntu
<marw> leviathan_: ako se nadogradi, vrijedi, ako se ne nadogradi, ne vrijedi :D
<marw> ako koristiš uniti, svakako vriijedi
<leviathan_> koristim unity 2d
<leviathan_> posto ne moze 3d na moju grafiku..
<leviathan_> i kad nadogradim,oce sve stavke,programi sto sam instalirao se izbrisati?
<marw> leviathan_: ne bi trebalo
<leviathan_> i hoce mi blokirati komp.. imam 512 rama , i 128 grafiku
<leviathan_> nzm kako da obrisem xp
<leviathan_> posto imam 2 os-a -.-
<marw> leviathan_: mislim da za to nema garancije. najsigurnije je da kreneš sa instalacijom od nule, ako možeš. može se desiti da upgrade mnogo dugo, jer dovlači podatke, a server može biti spor
<marw> ili, da koristiš neku "lakšu" distribuciju (neko sa xfce, npr)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-15
<hightech> WTF
<hightech> Ти и не знаш колико овдје има људи који се тим баве професионално. Неки и по 10 година. Хајтек је инсталирао Убунту прошеле године.
<hightech> ПС
<hightech> Личну антипатију према Горану, остави за неко друго мјесто.
<hightech> ma popusi ga mentalcu jedan, ko ti je kriv sto koristis 1200 godina linux i jos ne znas sve sto mislis
<hightech> ovo je iskljucivo DBPF-u poslato
<hightech> za tvoju informaciju, pre dve i po godine sam instalirao prvi linux
<hightech> ali to nije merilooooooo
<hightech> kakve nebuloze
<hightech> ne mogu da VJERUJEM, jebo te forum
<hightech> ne znam module da pokrenem sa sistemom, ta tema je stara 3 meseca- od tada pokrecem module i u tvojoj glavi
<hightech> jer mi mladji i nezadrti brzo ucimo
<hightech> zar ne?
<sasa_> kako se zove aplikacija kojom se cisti sistem baziran na KDE, nesto slicno ubuntu-tweak ,
<nihil_enochian> ljudi da li se jos nekom desava da mu blesavi firefox. za nedelju dana sam ga triput ugasio-upalio i nestali su mi svi otvoreni tabovi.evo sad opet...
<nikolam> nihil_enochian, koristi noscript dodatak kojim ubijaš nepotrebne skripte i selektivno uključuješ samo one koje ti trebaju
<nikolam> ja koristim i noscript i flashblock istovremeno, tako da imam 2 kapije za fleš
<nihil_enochian> ma sve je bilo u redu 2 godine
<nihil_enochian>  i sad u zadnjih nedelju dana izludeh
<nikolam> pa unapređuje se on povremeno.
<nihil_enochian> imao sam prvi put kad mi se desilo preko 50 tabova
<nikolam> Ako hoćeš da si siguran, možeš da probaš da koristi ESR izdanje, koje je dugoročno
<nikolam> Možeš u stvari da ustanoviš koja veb stranica dovodi do krahiranja i d aistu prijaviš u okviru prijave greške
<nihil_enochian> ma ne pravi mi nista problem
<nihil_enochian> jednostavno ugasim firefox
<nihil_enochian> i kad ga upalim puf
<nihil_enochian> nema ni jedan tab
<nikolam> builo iz same prijave unutar FF, bilo kao posebnu prijavu greške koristeći ubuntu-bug <ime procesa> komandu
<nikolam> a pa možeš u podešavanjima FF samog da namestiš da ti uvek vraća sve iz prethodne sesije
<nihil_enochian> a sve radi kako treba pre toga
<nihil_enochian> ma namesteno je to naravno
<nikolam> probaj da resetuješ FF podešavanja
<nikolam> http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/reset-preferences-fix-problems?esab=a&s=reset+firefox&r=0&as=s
<nikolam> probaj i Seamonkey, možda ti se dopadne :) www.seamonkey-project.org  Ručno se instalira kopiranjem negde, na primer u /opt/seamonkey
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-16
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Mis sam klikce? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mis-sam-klikce
<promis> Jel ima nekog da se razume u ovaj Unity?
<nihil_enochian> promis, kazi sta te muci
<promis> 1. hteo sam da stavim drugu temu za gtk3, gtk2, unity, wm
<promis> 2. hteo sam da isključim da se piše gore na panelu moje ime
<promis> 3. da dodam na panel network monitor, cpu monitor
<promis> to je to za sada
<promis> i da, da stavim druge ikone
<nihil_enochian> instaliraj ubuntu tweak za ikone i teme
<nihil_enochian> a za ovo drugo momenat
<promis> a jel mora taj tweak da se instalira, zar ne može sa već postojećim alatima da se to udari?
<nihil_enochian> pa instaliraj onda my unity iz SC
<promis> taj tweak nema u riznicama?
<nihil_enochian> ne
<nihil_enochian> myunity ima
<promis> ne kontam Å¡to u apperance ne reaguje na dodate teme
<nihil_enochian> ovo da iskljucis da ne pise ime ne mogu da nadjem,ima za 11.10 ali ne za 12.04
<nihil_enochian> pa nemam pojma ja tako nikad i nisam menjao teme
<nihil_enochian> uvek instaliram ubuntu tweak
<promis> lep je ovaj myunity
<promis> poslužiće
<nihil_enochian> momenat
<nihil_enochian> ako instaliras ubunu tweak imas i opciju da isklucis ime
<nihil_enochian> vidi da li ima to i my unity
<nihil_enochian> bolji ti je ubuntu tweak u svaom slucaju
<nihil_enochian> cekaj sad samo pod broj 3. da nadjem
<nihil_enochian> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<nihil_enochian> ovde imas svasta da malo sredis 12.04
<nihil_enochian> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available?page=1&tab=votes#tab-top
<nihil_enochian> a ovde imas gomilu indicatora
<promis> kuul
<promis> to je to
<promis> hvala nihil_enochian dobro si to iskopao
<nihil_enochian> pa to stalno i ja koristim.ne pamtim nista nego lepo bokmarkujem i samo prosledim
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-17
<joostvb> добро јутро
<promis> profiler1982: jel koristiš ovaj weather indicator?
<brok> da li neko zna kako ide provera stanja na VIP
<brok> mobilni
<brok> kao za mts Å¡to se ukucava #100*
<dbm> 'vece
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-18
 * dbm sleeping
<ZDroid> o/
<ZDroid> imam novosti
<ZDroid> ubuntu 13.04 će se zvati Raring Ringtail
<ZDroid> po Ringtail Racoon-unu
<ZDroid> znači "maca" :D
<ZDroid> a 12.04 je bio zmaj
<nikolam> Ubuntu unapredjenje se zavrsilo porukom: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors." pri kraju unapredjivanja sa 10.04 LTS 64-bit na 12.04 , a za to vreme, pulseaudio koristi 100% Procesora (ona jezgra)...
<nikolam> Istina da nisam uklonio PPA pre unapredjivanja (valjda je on to sam uradio) i da je prijavio desetinu poruka i izbora ali sve mi se cini da se zavrsilo do kraj i da on samo nesto glupavo tripuje.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Logovanje na Unity : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-logovanje-na-unity
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kupovina laptop računara : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kupovina-laptop-racunara
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kupovina laptop računara : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kupovina-laptop-racunara
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> MyUnity- nema gomila opcija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-myunity-nema-gomila-opcija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Firefox ESR 10.0.9 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-firefox-esr-10-0-9
<tata> napunio sam particiju ext4 sa ubuntu 12.4, mogu li da je povećam? imam mesta na sda2 (windows D), a linux particija mi je, mount point"/", nemam posebno home.
<nikolar91> dobroveče linuksaši
<nikolar91> hoću da kupim lap top, ali me jako ubija konkurencija
<nikolar91> mislim
<nikolar91> ponuda
<nikolar91> ima od prilike 20 laptopova
<nikolar91> između kojih ne znam da se opredelim
<nikolar91> delom i zbog toga Å¡to neke preformanse ne znam kako da poredim
<nikolar91> dakle budžet mi je 50 000rsd (+/- 4000)
<nikolar91> treba mi: 4g rama, bar 320g harda,
<nikolar91> 15 inča
<nikolar91> ekran
<nikolar91> da nije teži od 3 kile
<nikolar91> optimalno 2.5
<nikolar91> studiram grafički dizajn
<nikolar91> treba da imam dual but
<nikolar91> treba da pokrećem photoshop, ilustrator i indesign
<bitlord> ja ne znam tacno sta ima trenutno na trzistu, ali mislim da neki intel cpu + intel chipset (pozeljno i intel grafika) kombinacija, intel wifi ili neki atheros koji radi dobro   (pogotovo neki novi sandy bridge ili ivy bridge cpu )
<nikolar91> a u linuxu gimp, blender i inkscaše
<bitlord> "<nikolar91> treba da pokrećem photoshop, ilustrator i indesign" pa to ne radi na linux-u
<bitlord> mozda preko wine-a, ali to nije za ozbiljnu upotrebu
<nikolar91> znam, pa kažem da mi treba dual but
<nikolar91> to mi je za windows
<nikolar91> a u linuksu pokrećem blender
<nikolar91> gimp
<nikolar91> i inkscape
<bitlord> ja imam dosta stariju varijantu  intel cpu, intel chipset, intel grafika i intel wifi (radi perfektno)
<bitlord> ove nove intel grafike su sasvim solidne (ne znam za tvoje potrebe)  (pogotovo snb i ibv)
<bitlord> ivb*
<nikolar91> napravio sam temu na forumu http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kupovina-laptop-racunara
<nikolar91> e sad šta mene najviše koči u odluci
<nikolar91> što nemam pojma šta da gleda za procesor i grafičku
<nikolar91> ne razumem se u to
<nikolar91> Å¡ta je tu bitno da vidim
<Kostic> Опште је позната ствар да Делови лаптопови раде веома добро под Убунтуом
<Kostic> чек само тренутак
<nikolar91> ajd
<Kostic> nikola91, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prodajem Samsung Galaxy S II CDMA : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prodajem-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-cdma
<nikolar91_> evo me
<nikolar91_> puče mi malo pre net
<bitlord> i lenovo veoma lepo radi, pogotvo thinkpad serije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nasi titlovi problem u neki plejerima : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nasi-titlovi-problem-u-neki-plejerima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako namestiti notifikaciju kada se menja layout tastature : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kako-namestiti-notifikaciju-kada-se-menja-layout-tastature
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> USB mount problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-usb-mount-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa sistemom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-sistemom--16499
<nihil_enochian> ljudi avo dizajn je gotov za predstojecu promociju u zajecaru pa ako vas zanima bacite pogled https://plus.google.com/photos/111965673142331089072/albums/5800761362254568801
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-19
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Brisanje stavki u Bookmarks : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-brisanje-stavki-u-bookmarks
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Brisanje stavki u Bookmarks na Firefox-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-brisanje-stavki-u-bookmarks-na-firefox-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> NVIDIA i Ubuntu 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nvidia-i-ubuntu-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Java i Flash za Ubuntu 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-java-i-flash-za-ubuntu-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Terminal zahteva sifru : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-terminal-zahteva-sifru
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Terminal zahteva sifru : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-terminal-zahteva-sifru
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Замена за ауто кед у линуксу : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zamena-za-auto-ked-u-linuksu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu LoCo Srbija dobila zvanične članove u Ubuntu Members Team-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-loco-srbija-dobila-zvanicne-clanove-u-ubuntu-members-team-u
<setac> zdravo svima moze mala pomoc
<setac> imali nekog zivog ovde
<setac> ukucam su trazi mi sifru otkucam i normalno odradi ali kad hocu sudo su
<bitlord> mozda ti user nije u sudoers?
<setac> ne mogu sa sifrom koja je bila do sad da pristupim vec odradi standardno 3 puta neisprava sifra
<setac> izvini
<setac> nisam vido tvoju poruku
<setac> kako to da proverim jos sam pocetnik
<bitlord> u terminal npr. kao taj "obican" user upises   groups  i izvrsis
<setac> moj nick adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin nopasswdlogin sambashare vboxusers debian-tor
<setac> to mi izbacuje
<bitlord> a koji password upisujes kad  odradis  sudo su ?  korisnicki ili root?
<setac> istu sam kucao ranije i za su i za sudo su
<bitlord> i da ne koristis neki drugi keyboard layout kad kucas password ?
<bitlord> ako kucas istu za su  i  za sudo su  onda verovatno root i tvoj user imaju istu sifru?
<setac> akosam te lepo shvatio isti keyboard layout koristim da imali su istu sifru
<bitlord> koja ubuntu verzija je to?  ako sam dobro skontao menjali su  sudo i admin grupe (ali je ostalo da i jedno i drugo radi zbog prethodnih verzija i kompatibilnosti (valjda zbog upgrade-a))
<bitlord> starije verzije valjda <12.04 koriste admin grupu, a novije sudo (a trebalo bi i admin i sudo grupe da su ok na >=12.04)
<bitlord> ako imas >=12.04 i pise da si u 'sudo' grupi trebalo bi da radi
<setac> malo pre sam otiso na 12.10 mislio sam da ce to da sredi stvari
<bitlord> ok, onda si u pravoj grupi, jesi siguran da pravilno upises password (kad koristis  sudo  ili sudo su -  kao obican korisnik trazi ti tvoj korisnicki password ne root password)
<bitlord> ja ne koristim sudo, tako da dalje ne mogu nista da ti pomognem :(
<setac> nista izvini sto sam malo dosadjivao pozz
<bitlord> polako
<bitlord> nisi dosadjivao, ali proveri sve to sto sam te pitao, a mozda jos neko uskoci da pomogne, ili pitaj kasnije
<bitlord> setac, ako nisi siguran, pokusaj ponovo da setujes password za tog korisnika   passwd  (kao taj korisnik), ako ne mozes onda kao root  passwd <username>
<bitlord> pogotovo ako se koristi autologin itd... nema velike potrebe za password-ima moze da se zaboravi! :o)
<nkls_> jel ima neko linux mint 13 kde?
<nkls_> jel ima nekog?
<vladap> ima, ali nema mint
<nkls_> aha, ok
<vladap> sta te muci
<vladap> mozda mogu da pomognem
<bitlord> ali kad bi znali sta te muci, mozda je genericki problem ne direktno vezan za linux mint
<nkls_> pa.. pokusao sam sa onim programom startup disc creator ali nisam uspeo
<vladap> sta si pokusao
<nkls_> pokusao sam i sa njihovog sajta/bloga uputstvo ali ni to mi nije uspelo
<nkls_> vladap, pa, da .. napravim linuxmint kde 13 usb
<nkls_> na linuxmint kanalu se niko ne javlja...
<vladap> aha, da insatliras mint na usb flash
<nkls_> da
<nkls_> da bi mogao kasnije da ga pokrenem umesto dvd-a ili cd-a
<bitlord> ili da instaliras linuxmint sa USB-a umesto sa cd-a?
<vladap> pa, obicno to ide direktno sa cd-a
<nkls_> bitlord, upravo tako
<bitlord> nkls_, jesi na linux-u sada?
<nkls_> jesam
<nkls_> nemam cd-dvd sada. imam samo usb
<bitlord> jesi pokusao jednostavno da kopiras image na usb sa dd  (ne moze svaki iso image, ali npr. ubuntu moze, i dosta drugih, neki drugi koji ne mogu direktno traze dodatne zahvate :o)
<nkls_> bitlord, mislis samo .. copy/paste?
<nkls_> iso?
<bitlord> ovo ce prepisati sve na usb disku u velicini ISO image-a,   dd if=<mint_iso> of=/dev/sdx  (X | tvoj flash driver npr. sdb)
<bitlord> prvo sve sa flash-a backup-uj sto ti treba
<nkls_> nemam nista na njemu
<bitlord> onda saznaj koji je uredjaj  mozes sa fdisk -l da vidis ili kad ga ustekas sa  dmesg | tail
<nkls_> da, znam koji je
<nkls_> sdc1
<bitlord> i odradi ono, trebalo bi da radi
<bitlord> ako si siguran da je sdc, stavi  of=/dev/sdc   bez 1 !!!
<nkls_> oni su imali slicno uputstvo, ali izgleda da sa linuxmint kde 13 sada ne radi
<bitlord> posto pises direktno na uredjaj ne na particiju
<nkls_> aha. mozda nije moglo zato sto sam stavio sdc1
<bitlord> probaj
<nkls_> bitlord, jel mi treba ovo ispred: <
<bitlord> samo kao root,  dd if=mint.iso of=/dev/sdc     mint.iso zamenis sa imenom fajla
<bitlord> <mint_iso> sam stavio kao nesto sto treba da se zameni ;-)
<nkls_> cek da probam
<nkls_> sada sam stavio sdc i moram malo da sacekam
<nkls_> bitlord, jel si probao mozda kde 13 linux mint?
<bitlord> nkls_, ne
<nkls_> idem da probam sada ovo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Repository not found : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-repository-not-found
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Download bez uspeha preko Ubuntu software center : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-download-bez-uspeha-preko-ubuntu-software-center
<nkls> bitlord, samo da javim da je proradilo onako kako si napisao
<profiler1982> primetio sam da mi se pojavljuje nesto nakon logout system log---------false ne mogu da uhvatim da procitam
<profiler1982> u spalsh-u prilikom logout-a
<bitlord> mozda imas neki boot log da pogledas?
<profiler1982> system diagnostics pise u tom redu
<profiler1982> sve radi  kako treba nego samo se to pojavljuje. crveno false
<profiler1982> i to prva stavka
<bitlord> ako je tokom logout-a moguce da trenutno prikaze izlaz koji je generisao int system (razni servisi itd...) a to bi trebalo da se nalazi u boot log-u
<bitlord> mozda /var/log/syslog ?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-20
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Repository not found : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-repository-not-found
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Download bez uspeha preko Ubuntu software center : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-download-bez-uspeha-preko-ubuntu-software-center
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Download bez uspeha preko Ubuntu software center : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-download-bez-uspeha-preko-ubuntu-software-center
<gashoga> zdravo, hoce li se doradjivati time/date kalendar na kubuntu, za srpski jezik, tj. prikaz kalendara sa pravoslavnim praznicima?
<gashoga> vidim da za 31. oktobar stoji samo sv petar cetinjski, a glavni praznik na taj dan je sv apostol luka, tj lucindan
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> DVD authoring: Нема звука? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dvd-authoring-nema-zvuka
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu LoCo Srbija dobila zvanične članove u Ubuntu Members Team : http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/ubuntu-loco-srbija-dobila-zvanicne-clanove-u-ubuntu-members-team/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-loco-srbija-dobila-zvanicne-clanove-u-ubuntu-members-team
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> DVD authoring: Нема звука? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dvd-authoring-nema-zvuka--16511
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> u vezi tv-out : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-u-vezi-tv-out
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wireless problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wireless-problem--16513
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Me tv ne pronalazi programe : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-me-tv-ne-pronalazi-programe
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da pokrecem programe sa druge particije? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-pokrecem-programe-sa-druge-particije
<nikolak> treba mi pomoc oko nadogradnje sa 11.10 na 12.10. tacnije jel moze to da se uradi bez iz 11.10 bez interneta I samo sa live cd-om 12.10.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa zatvaranjem emesen messingera pri prijavljivanju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-zatvaranjem-emesen-messingera-pri-prijavljivanju
<sedek> imalko?
<nihil_enochian> ljudi jel zna neko kako da vratim sound indicator na ubuntu
<nihil_enochian> nemam pojma kako je nestao a i zvuk nemam
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu studio : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-studio--16517
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem oko ocitavanja cdroma i flash drajvova ostalih korisnika : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-oko-ocitavanja-cdroma-i-flash-drajvova-ostalih-korisnika
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-21
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 12.10 Mutna slova : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-12-10-mutna-slova
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program bez traga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-program-bez-traga
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program bez traga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-program-bez-traga--16521
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program bez traga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-program-bez-traga--16522
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kubuntu 12.04 upgrade to 12.10 error : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-12-04-upgrade-to-12-10-error
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 9.10 za 1400 dinara :D :D : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-9-10-za-1400-dinara-d-d
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype-nemogu da instaliram : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-nemogu-da-instaliram
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako da napravim ovo? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-napravim-ovo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako postaviti kontrole prozora na levu stranu u gnome-shell? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-postaviti-kontrole-prozora-na-levu-stranu-u-gnome-shell
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Kako postaviti kontrole prozora na levu stranu u gnome-shell? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-postaviti-kontrole-prozora-na-levu-stranu-u-gnome-shell
<Anpu> express usluga, reseno za citavih 6 minuta!
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Kako postaviti kontrole prozora na levu stranu u gnome-shell? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-kako-postaviti-kontrole-prozora-na-levu-stranu-u-gnome-shell
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Управник ажурирања : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-upravnik-azuriranja
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Управник ажурирања : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-upravnik-azuriranja
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Управник ажурирања : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-upravnik-azuriranja
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Blokiranje Čuvara ekrana u Fajerfoksu? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-blokiranje-cuvara-ekrana-u-fajerfoksu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-14
 * baraba lugons mi je naj-draza  igracka i bitovci;( pa onda "gento":)
<baraba> :)
<baraba> kakva je razlika izmedju gnome i ubuntu?
<baraba> dungodung|away: si ziv jos ?
<baraba> dugo te nisam cuja
 * baraba va ostala 'gamad' m  ne haje;)
<baraba> s postovanjem izvinjavam se :)
 * baraba glupa vaj moj keyboard svasta laje da prostite
<baraba> mogu i drugi da odgovore
 * baraba prestroji se dokman ;(
<baraba> :)
<Kostic> baraba: Гном је радно окружење док је Убунту Линукс дистрибуција.
<baraba> kde?
<Kostic> Шта КДЕ?
<baraba> mislim na suse i ubuntu
<Kostic> Не читам мисли. Шта те тачно занима?
<baraba> kakva je razlika izmedju opensuse gnome i ubuntu?
<Kostic> Разлика је у радном окружењу, издањима програма, управљачима пакета и издањима кернела.
<baraba> koliko imaju zajednicki ?
<Kostic> baraba: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/opensuse-12.3-vs.-ubuntu-13.04-1.html
<baraba> ja ih tesko mogu da razdvoji i razlikujem
<baraba> ja
<Kostic> Ниједна дистрибуција нема буквално иста издања пакета али се свака дистрибуција састоји од кернела, алатки, Икс-орг сервера, радног окружења и корисничких програма.
<baraba> mala razlika
<Kostic> Зависи од посматрача
<baraba> mislim na link
<Kostic> Као што рекох, зависи ко гледа. ;)(
<Kostic> baraba: нови Линукс корисник?
<baraba> ;):)
<baraba> da i ne
<Kostic> може да или не.
<Kostic> Или, „користио сам некада давно па сам технички сада новајлија“.
<baraba> novi gnome suse  Je za mene ubuntu
<baraba> naravno
<Kostic> Нова Федора је за мене Арч
<Kostic> ^ово нема икаквог смисла.
<baraba> haha
<Kostic> Сусу нисам користио а и мрзи ме.
 * baraba ja
<Kostic> Чекам да изађе 14.04 и да не мислим пет година опет.
<baraba> ja vise ne cekam brojeve
 * baraba no se pitam kuda skitam;(
<profiler1982> ocemo sastanak jedan dan
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-15
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako instalirati skayp : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kako-instalirati-skayp
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako instalirati skype : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kako-instalirati-skayp
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako instalirati skype : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kako-instalirati-skype
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-16
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 10.04.4, instalacija bez Internet-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-10-04-4-instalacija-bez-internet-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> software updater : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-software-updater
<vladap> \o/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> sastanak na irc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sastanak-na-irc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> виртуалбокс : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-virtualboks
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Hd youtube video : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hd-youtube-video
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa rezolucijom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-rezolucijom--18041
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-17
<Milos__> cao svima
<Milos__> dobro jutro
<Milos__> ia li budnih
<vladap> da
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<joostvb> will there be a release party in Beograd?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Spasavanje podataka | Pomoc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-spasavanje-podataka-pomoc
 * joostvb is planning to meet at Evergreen cafe in stare grad, beograd
<joostvb> Ubuntu Release Party - Evergreen Cafe, Kondina 9, Beograd. sunday okt 20. 20:00. how does that sound?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Spasavanje podataka | dual boot win 7 i linux/ubuntu 11.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-spasavanje-podataka-pomoc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Spasavanje podataka | dual boot win 7 i linux/ubuntu 11.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-spasavanje-podataka-dual-boot-win-7-i-linux-ubuntu-11-10
<vlada> Zdravo narode, treba mi informacija. Postoji li neki kanal ovde gde mogu da prijavim i razgovaram o bagovima u verziji 13.10?
<vlada> Imam problem na koji nailazim po prvi put u ovoj verziji...
<vlada> Nije mi stran razgovor s programerima raznih aplikacija, ali cisto sumnjam da je to toliko lako kada je u pitanju ovoliki ekosistem kao Ubuntu.
<TildaTurn> vlada, poseban kanal ne postoji. pisi na forum
<vlada> Ako budem samo prijavio bag, iz iskustva kaze, trulece na launchpad-u samo tako.
<vlada> TildaTurn, hvala. Na koji forum mislis?
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/
<vlada> Znaci, nas lokalni! :)
<TildaTurn> da
<TildaTurn> pa onda viditedalje sta & kako :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Bez zvuka nakon otvaranja Dash-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bez-zvuka-nakon-otvaranja-dash-a
<vlada> TildaTurn, hvala
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako odabrati flavour za 13.10 i kako uraditi install i baclup... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-split-ubuntu-13-10-codename-saucy-salamander
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> WiFi? Sta treba od opreme??? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wifi-sta-treba-od-opreme
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [split] Ubuntu 13.10 codename "Saucy Salamander" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-split-ubuntu-13-10-codename-saucy-salamander
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-18
<joostvb> mozes da radimo pgp keysigning party, nedelja
<joostvb> at release party
<vladap> ok
 * vladap pogresio kanal
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problemi sa linuksom koje nemogu da rešim : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problemi-sa-linuksom-koje-nemogu-da-resim
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problemi sa linuksom koje ne mogu da rešim : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problemi-sa-linuksom-koje-nemogu-da-resim
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problemi sa linuksom koje ne mogu da rešim : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problemi-sa-linuksom-koje-ne-mogu-da-resim
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problemi sa blank screen koji nemogu da rešim : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problemi-sa-linuksom-koje-ne-mogu-da-resim
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problemi sa blank screen koji nemogu da rešim : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problemi-sa-blank-screen-koji-nemogu-da-resim
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [split] Kako odabrati flavour za 13.10 i kako uraditi install i backup... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-split-kako-odabrati-flavour-za-13-10-i-kako-uraditi-install-i-backup
<baraba> meka koji ti linux vozis?
<baraba> koristis*
<baraba> #lugons
 * baraba ne daje glasa od sebe :(čudno:(
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> CodeName: Trusty Tahr : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-codename-trusty-tahr
 * baraba izgleda i ovdje sam visak:( ni dungodung|away  ni za suvu sljvu ne zarezuje al moj duh jos zivi:) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM  Volem igre bez granica;(
<baraba> TildaTurn: ;(
 * baraba red je red a bezreda se ne moze
<baraba> racunice*
 * baraba ima vise lugonsa TildaTurn :)  Niste vi jedini
 * baraba ni psa da lane a  kamoli cojka vodje da prozbori;(
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-19
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zvuk pri podizanju i isključenju ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zvuk-pri-podizanju-i-iskljucenju-ubuntu
<Halleon> Zdravo
<Halleon> Moze li jedan brz odogovor?
<Halleon> Da li da uradim nadogradnju na 13.10 ili clean install? Imam instaliran 13.04, podesen kako mi odgovara, pa me zanima sta je bolje?
<Halleon> To jeste moze li biti problema posle nadogradnje, da ne radim dvostruki posao?
<Kostic> Halleon: постоји вероватноћа да ћеш изгубити инсталиране програме
<Kostic> али ће подешавања за те програме (рецимо, сачуване лозинке у Фајерфоксу, подешавања Тандерберда) остати непромењена
<Kostic> .
<Halleon> hvala
<Halleon> onda cu verovatno raditi clean install, hvala jos jednom
<Kostic> Halleon: направи резерву свих важних података и подешавања.
<Halleon> pa komp je za kucnu upotrbu tako da nema bas nekkih posebnih steljovanja, jedino za tv karticu, a za to imam backup od kad sam je podesio :D
<Halleon> stelovanja*
<Halleon> doduse imam i quick menije, i jos tako neke gluposti oko izgleda sistema
<Halleon> hvala mozda cu  i probati upgrade pa cu onda tek clean instal ako ima problema.
<Halleon> odoh da probam :)
<Halleon> hvala jos jednom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa instalacijom skype-a na Ubuntu 13.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-instalacijom-skype-a-na-ubuntu-13-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skidanje zastite sa usb : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skidanje-zastite-sa-usb
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Upgrade "na klik" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-upgrade-na-klik
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-20
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu server nema interneta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-server-nema-interneta
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Dva Desktop foldera : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dva-desktop-foldera
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nema zvuka u slusalicama : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nema-zvuka-u-slusalicama--18062
<joostvb> re
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa prečicama za prebacivanje jezika tastature : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-precicama-za-prebacivanje-jezika-tastature
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [debian] webmin i domen : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-debian-webmin-i-domen
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Python : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-python
<joostvb> Ubuntu Release Party - Evergreen Cafe, Kondina 9, Beograd.  _monday_ okt _21_. 18:30, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-rs/2013-October/
<joostvb> (the cafe is closed now...)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pomoc oko deljenja particije nakon instalacije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-pomoc-oko-deljenja-particije-nakon-instalacije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pomoc oko deljenja particije nakon instalacije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pomoc-oko-deljenja-particije-nakon-instalacije
<serbianchegevara> kuc kuc,ima li koga?
<serbianchegevara> izgleda da nema nikoga
<dungodung> ma ima
<dungodung> samo svi shute :)
<serbianchegevara> ali to nije lepo. kakva je ovo podrška kada nikog nema kada mi treba???
<Atlantic777> 01:01 < serbianchegevara> [00:42:46] ali to nije lepo. kakva je ovo podrška kada nikog nema kada mi treba???
<Atlantic777> ovo nije bilo lepo
<Atlantic777> ako još nekome nije jasno kakva je ovo podrška, neka proveri na ubuntu sajtu koliko podrška košta i šta sve obuhvata
<Atlantic777> mada vidim da su sada na kanalu samo poznate face :D
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-14
<nikolam> zdravo, sta ima? :P
<Atlantic777> pozdrav :)
<Atlantic777> spremamo ti intervju ;)
<nikolam> za opusteno caskanje koristite ubuntu-rs :)
<nikolam> meni? iju? :P
<Atlantic777> pa ne baš, slučajno sam te primetio
<Atlantic777> ako te nisam pomešao sa nekim :D
<nikolam> A jel ce da bude i parada :P
<nikolam> Pa onda nisi bio iskren, da m sremas intervju
<Atlantic777> za jednog nikolam spremamo intervju
<nikolam> a koji je to nikolam na freenode, ako ne ja??
<Atlantic777> onaj kojem smo upravo poslali e-mail :D
 * nikolam going away for a sec.
<nikolam> e a koji je taj
<nikolam> jerbo na Freenode sam ja s ovim nadimkom, registrovano itd
<Atlantic777> OWASP?
<nikolam> ne ratim forum jb
<nikolam> E znam tipa, cuo sma da je skoro nesto napredovao
<nikolam> A bio je nekad ranije neki nikolam, cudo od studenta i kasnije iseljenika sa ETF
<Atlantic777> zezaš me ili stvarno nisi ti? :D
<nikolam> Pa mislm da milsis na Milosevica ili tako nekako iz OWASP
<Atlantic777> da, da, taj
<Atlantic777> mislio sam da si to ti, sry
<nikolam> sad videh pre koji dan da je nesto napredovao  struci al nisam zapamtio
<nikolam> znam ga
<nikolam> Dolazio je na Dan slobodnog/slobode softvera pretprosle godine i drzao predavanje
<Atlantic777> da, tamo sam se i upoznao sa njim
<Atlantic777> a ja sam svo vreme bio ubeđen da se on krije pod tim nickom
<nikolam> dok sam ja bese kasnije pricao o mom Opensolaris/Openindiana i generalno o distribucijama
<nikolam> m jok. Ja sam ti stara kuka :P on je dosta mladji tip
<Atlantic777> a, onda se ipak tebe sećam i tebe sam upoznao :D
<Atlantic777> ha, onda mi se sve pomešalo
<nikolam> a jes a sta s ti bese radio na dan slobode softvera
<Atlantic777> nameštao projektore :D
<Atlantic777> bio sam u ime lugonsa i libre
<nikolam> heh.
<nikolam> Znas da mi je onaj snimak sa dogadjaja bio najgledaniji u stvari iako nije bio na youtube, bio je na Ustream
<Atlantic777> onaj mali plavi, mršav...
<nikolam> zaustavljali me ljudi u privrednoj komori, kad je bilo Ubuntu redstavljanje, posel sa pitanjem: "Kako od zatvorenog napraviti otvoreno?" Istrugnutom iz govorancije :P
<nikolam> aaaa taj si :P
<nikolam> Jednom sam ih isto u P komori, strecnuo kad sma pomenuo 35K clanova Ubuntu zajednice... pritom je sedeo tu Mikrosoft predstavnik koji je menjao boje :P
<nikolam> Sve u svemu, nikom srecom nije palo n apamet da uvozi maticne ploce zakljucane u EFI samo na Vindovs :P
<nikolam> "Niko nece koristi Mikrosoft proizvode za velilke projekte" Primer? Gugl.
<nikolam> Primer drzave? Gugl :P
<nikolam> jel bese Lugons i dalje u ck13?
<Atlantic777> nikolam: nije već par godina
<nikolam> Atlantic777, ko je sad tamo
<nikolam> i gde je lugons sad
<nikolam> znam da ima svoje prostorije, to znam
<Atlantic777> nema
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-15
<Redpass> p0zdrav svima
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-16
<janko> pozdrav svima
<janko> zna li neko kako da se nabave system76 laptopovi u srbiji?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-19
<zhukoff> kaching!
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-13
<nikolam> bah, 8 jezgarni AMD ili 4 jezgarni intel. hm
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-14
<fizlik> pozdrav
<fizlik> treba mi neko da resim problem sa instalacijom Ubuntu 14.04
<fizlik> slucajno sam ga instalirao sa enkipcijom direktorijuma
<fizlik> enkripcijom
<fizlik> tokom update-a mi se zamrzao komp pa sam ga morao reinstalirati zbog toga
<fizlik> i sada imam problem pri startu sistema
<fizlik> Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:
<fizlik> -Boot args (cat/proc/cmdline)
<fizlik> bla bla
<fizlik> probao sam sve i svasta ali uvek isto
<fizlik> pozz
<fizlik> ima li koga
<fizlik> ne mogu nikako posle instalacije da pokrenem ubuntu stalno mi izbacuje ovu gresku
<fizlik> Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:  - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)    - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)    - Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)  - Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/920903aa-762f-40d2-8126-87f4b0e6f975 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!  BusyBox v1.19.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.3-7ubuntu1.1) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a lo
<fizlik> pokusavao sam sa 14.04,12.04 i 15.0
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-17
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmj1hYinQAo
<pilic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lvGTgEBAw8
#ubuntu-rs 2016-10-17
<vuk> Pozdrav svima
<vuk> Je l' ima neki nacin da se promeni dns, a da nije edit connections, jer kad tu promenim on mi ne azurira promenu, vec koristi stari dns
<vuk> ja cu zelim da stavim na 8.8.8.8
<vuk> al ono nece
<vuk> ako me neko razume, laik sam :D
<nikolam> sasvim je priglupo staviti 8.8.8.8 jer onda google zna kada prdnes.
<nikolam> a to je protivno zastiti privatnosti. Mnogo je bolje koristiti lokalni DNS server, or provajdera ili onaj koji ti kao posrednicki, pruz tovj internet ruter
<mikisid> Dobro veče i laku noć :)
<mikisid> Usput koristi li ko Polari? :D voleo bi čuti utiske ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-15
<test2223> zdravo
<test2223> jel ima nekoga ovde?
<test2223> ljudi?
<test2223> ili sve sami botovi?
<test2223> znaci botovi :)
<test2223> hello bots
<test2223> do you want some sandwich?
<test2223> :P
<test2223> pozdrav za ubuntu zajednicu
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-17
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> milobit je moj brat
<milobit-> pravija nes isti ćaca
<milobit-> a rodile nas dve majke radodajke;)
 * milobit- sranje kroz gusto granje:(
<milobit-> vaj 15.1  ne sljaka:(
 * milobit- glupi BManojlovic" puno jede a malo kaki;(
 * milobit- zabijem mu ga baki;)
<milobit-> dok je mene i 'milobita' nece nestat druga tita;)
<milobit-> samo za mog brata 'azijata' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
 * milobit- ovo je za moju dusu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqygfoTl2j0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
 * milobit- osvetnici nikad na miruju!  Uvek osvetu traze! Njegosevi perjanici su uvek na mom oku i snajperu;( i jopet!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> baba' mi neda vise da 'serem' kako ona kaze:( ma cu je jedan dan da posaljem u pakao;)
<milobit-> aj dodo odo 69
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-18
<JokerCMS> pozdrav ljudi
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-20
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> vidim tu je i moj 'brat' azijat;) psychicist  :)
<milobit-> kako si bola psychicist :)
<milobit-> bolan*
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcvwoSCl52Y
<milobit-> dungodung:  svi me izdadose! jedino u tebe jos tvrdu vjeru drzim:)
<milobit-> dungodung:
 * milobit- hm ni psa da lane a kamoli cojka da se javi :(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpsnh2FAPKA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWd4zlRfxoI
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-21
<milobit-> kako ste ljudi
<milobit-> uh sto me nesto mozak (glava) boli :(
<milobit-> jel ko zna neki lek za tu bolest?
 * milobit- vo mora da je HEKTAP -ov kanal?
 * milobit- tu se nedje vrti i Vikica
<milobit-> a MAnastirka mi srce tuje;(
<milobit-> truje*
<milobit-> i mozak mi muti;(
#ubuntu-rs 2019-10-18
<kiwi_96> bingo! :)))
 * kiwi_96 samo za Atlantic777  ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<kiwi_96> kodme ne su moji stari pevali
<kiwi_96> Umro tito 'ko ga ebe' zivija je bez potrebe;)
<kiwi_96> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<kiwi_96> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<kiwi_96> morebit da ste me se pozeljeli. Dok ste me na kanal pstili;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> 'baba' ;)  vristi
<morebit> moram da je smirim;)
